# Number plate screws snap caps



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi looking at where to get a mixed pack black white & yellow Matt ones two piece not the horrible glossy dome ones.
The ones the dealers use textured finish and screw plastic insert on the snap flush to plate, eBay not got many, and I know I seen a motor factor doing a German make but just can't remember the one, thanks Derek


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I got my mix pack from eBay' I think they were listed with a odd' description though


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

packard said:


> I got my mix pack from eBay' I think they were listed with a odd' description though


Are they gloss or Matt and are they one piece? , thanks Derek


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Are 3m foam pads out of the question? 

I think it looks much cleaner without any screws at all. The foam pads have always held well for me.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BMW dealers sell them for a couple of pence :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am sure I can fix you up Derek, how many do you need of each colour, I am sure I have White, Black and Yellow ones


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I am sure I can fix you up Derek, how many do you need of each colour, I am sure I have White, Black and Yellow ones


Hi Andy thanks for the offer is it the Matt textured ones you have? I need 4 white and 4 yellow and 4 black, but if BMW do them as above for a few pence I will get when , I'm in town again to save you, thanks Derek


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am sure they are the gloss ones, I got them off Ebay. I will have a look tomorrow and let you know what I have


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

This place do you Derek? 
Ebay Shop with every colour of matt or gloss 2 piece cap

seems to be minimum 10 though, £1.95 free postage, single colour.

if you sent them a message, they might do a mixed pack


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> This place do you Derek?
> Ebay Shop with every colour of matt or gloss 2 piece cap
> 
> seems to be minimum 10 though, £1.95 free postage, single colour.
> ...


Hi Craig i had just contacted them before i posted this, came back with a strange answer to my question, but i will ask if can do mixed bag of 100 will come in handy, thanks Derek


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I bought some new plates from Audi a few months ago,and the guy gimme a bag with yellow,blue,black and white,with the self tappers built in.Might be worth popping in BMW parts,to save waiting.If you get stuck i'll send you some if you want,but they haven't got the cap covers though.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Had a look what I have today and I have the plastic nut and bolt ones in black, white and yellow and the caps with self tapping screws but only in white and yellow


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Had a look what I have today and I have the plastic nut and bolt ones in black, white and yellow and the caps with self tapping screws but only in white and yellow[/QUOTE
> Thanks Andybthe guy on the bay is doing mixed bag of 100 for £4 del so just ordered thanks for the offer , very nice of you:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

No problem Derek :thumb:


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

Sticky pads look alot fresher


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

HI Derek 

Too late now i guess but I have loads of the official BMW ones - they are 1 piece push on matt textured caps that push over the self tapper to give a snug fit.

PM what colour and how many you need, I will send them to you buddy by Royal Mail.

I have blue, yellow and black.


----------

